# Baby Jacket and Hat



## Devon61

So simple and quick to knit but very effective


----------



## yourmother306

beautiful, and the buttons are soooo cute.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Very lovely


----------



## jumbleburt

How cute!


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful set.
Is that the King Cole Baby Comfort pattern? I have the pattern but haven't knitted it yet xx


----------



## JHood

So cute and it looks very soft.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's so pretty --- King Cole seems to have some very nice patterns.


----------



## Devon61

missmolly said:


> Beautiful set.
> Is that the King Cole Baby Comfort pattern? I have the pattern but haven't knitted it yet xx


Hi yes it is the King Cole Comfort Chunky


----------



## laurelarts

It is adorable and beautiful in white.


----------



## Pocahontas

That is SO beautiful! It looks as soft as new fallen snow. 
Great pattern and yarn. Great knitting too!


----------



## monic1953

Devon61 said:


> So simple and quick to knit but very effective


Could you please tell me where I could get the pattern. Grandbaby on the way

Monique
[email protected]


----------



## Stablebummom

Just beautiful!


----------



## babybop

Nice work.


----------



## grandday

Very nice set.


----------



## Minnow

Lovely, looks really cosy.


----------



## ksojerio

What is the fiber content of the yarn? Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Naneast

So cute !


----------



## diziescott

I love it! What a classic. And great for boys or girls.


----------



## kacey64

That is gorgeous! And very effective! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Devon61

To answer a few questions the pattern is

King Cole Comfort Chunky 3044

Yarn content 60% acrylic 40% nylon

Instructions for boy or girl

Pattern purchased from Deramores in the UK


----------



## kiwiannie

So sweet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww that is soooooo sweet!


----------



## Damama

Absolutely beautiful, love it.


----------



## Rosette

Lovely set. Lucky baby


----------



## Diane D

Lovely set....


----------



## Rainebo

It looks so cozy and comfortable to wear! Wonderful!


----------



## christine flo

nice little jacket


----------



## gramknits

Oh so very sweet! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## christiliz

Sweet sweater and hat set. Lovely work! Thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## Pat R

Could you tell me where to get the pattern, love the set


----------



## Pat R

Could you tell me where to get the pattern, love the set


----------



## Katsch

Very nice, looks so comfortable. I want one adult size ;-)


----------



## mmMardi

Devon61 said:


> To answer a few questions the pattern is
> 
> King Cole Comfort Chunky 3044
> 
> Yarn content 60% acrylic 40% nylon
> 
> Instructions for boy or girl
> 
> Pattern purchased from Deramores in the UK


Your sweater and hat are adorable! Thank you for your source. Are the patterns downloadable? Also, do you know the pattern number, I couldn't find the exact one you did.


----------



## Devon61

No the pattern is not downloadable. I only bought the pattern recently, maybe they have sold out, the pattern number is 3044


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you so much!


----------



## Valjean

Cute little set.


----------



## monic1953

Devon61 said:


> No the pattern is not downloadable. I only bought the pattern recently, maybe they have sold out, the pattern number is 3044


Pattern is sold out, would you know of another place I could buy it.

Monique
[email protected]


----------



## Grandma11

Very nice


----------



## TabathaJoy

Cute baby set.


----------



## missmolly

If you do a google search there are lots of sites that are selling the pattern xx


----------



## sjbowers

Love it! Sometimes simple is best!


----------



## Devon61

For anyone not in UK I found it here

http://www.bubs2grubsknitting.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=55_202


----------



## Jenifee

Nicely done.


----------



## chorister

Beautiful!


----------



## monic1953

Devon61 said:


> For anyone not in UK I found it here
> 
> http://www.bubs2grubsknitting.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=55_202


Thank you I ordered the pattern.


----------



## BerylC

So sweet :thumbup:


----------



## LadyRN49

http://clickettyclack.co.uk/shop/article_130/King-Cole-3044-Baby-Comfort-Chunky-Jacket,-Sweater,-Crossover-Cardigan-_-Hat.html?pse=apq

I found the pattern at above site.


----------



## absgrams

Lovely. Can you please let us know where to get the pattern 
Sharon


----------



## Nana5

that is such a sweet outfit! hugs


----------



## Nana5

LadyRN49 said:


> http://clickettyclack.co.uk/shop/article_130/King-Cole-3044-Baby-Comfort-Chunky-Jacket,-Sweater,-Crossover-Cardigan-_-Hat.html?pse=apq
> 
> I found the pattern at above site.


thanks...noted it on my favorites until ready to get it, so many projects, so little time.........hugs


----------



## jojo1651

This is the most beautiful sweater!!


----------



## nancibt

I love that!


----------



## LEE1313

Pure as the driven snow!!
Just so perfect for a baby. Love the buttons.
Great job,
Linda


----------



## hajra

looks so comfy, very nicely done.


----------



## San

Great job!


----------



## Jeanie L

Beautiful..


----------



## mollyannhad

That looks really nice.


----------



## bettyirene

Very sweet


----------



## maryrose

very nice!


----------



## LindY G

The yarn looks SO soft, makes me wish I was a baby snuggled in the sweater & cap. Beautiful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Devon..that is just darling...I LOVE the chunky look on a new baby..


----------



## Elaine C.

Devon61 said:


> So simple and quick to knit but very effective


I love this hat and sweater. It is really cute!! I would love the pattern also. Looks like it would be fun to knit.


----------



## Lalane

It is so beautiful,would love the pattern or where to get it. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jenny Knight

Hi, This is just delightful and I would love to have the pattern for this little set, as we are getting a new Grandie very shortly and would love to have this in her gift set.
Jenny Knight Qld., Australia....I am new at this program and not sure if this is the way to contact anyone and obtain a pattern.


----------



## kdb

what a lucky baby to receive a adorable gift.


----------



## Devon61

For those that have asked the pattern is subject to copyright but can be obtained elsewhere as people have mentioned in previous posts. if you google it. I am in the UK and pattern is sold out at Deramores apparently.


----------



## Beebee

This is gorgeous - you made it up so great - thanks for the pattern details.


----------



## AJP

So special!!!


----------



## grommitt

lovely & warm looking great job


----------



## Devon61

Just wanted to thank everyone who took the time to comment on this set it is very much appreciated


----------



## JMG

Very cute, looks like I might be able to do it. Could you send me the pattern or at least where I might be able to purchase it.

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Devon61

JMG said:


> Very cute, looks like I might be able to do it. Could you send me the pattern or at least where I might be able to purchase it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [email protected]


Hi its King Cole pattern 3044 I bought it at Deramores in the UK but its sold out but apparently it is available elsewhere


----------



## catzndogz

Definitely effective it is so sweet great job


----------



## clickettyclack

LadyRN49 said:


> http://clickettyclack.co.uk/shop/article_130/King-Cole-3044-Baby-Comfort-Chunky-Jacket,-Sweater,-Crossover-Cardigan-_-Hat.html?pse=apq
> 
> I found the pattern at above site.


Wow! I wondered why there was a bunch of enquiries all of a sudden for this pattern and now I know  Clickettyclack can deliver worldwide so just go to our website if you would like to order a copy. Really pleased to 'meet' everybody here.


----------



## endless creations

Lovely set. Well Done.


----------



## knittingema3

I would like to get the pattern as well if possible.


----------



## gjcrnc

Beautiful. I can only knit on Looms. I can't hold the two needles.
I do love to crochet though. Make a hooded baby sweater that is so easy.


----------



## jweston

l'm a former Brit living in and loving the U.S.A.l get so frustrated when l see all these beautiful British Patterns.Do the manufactures not know that we knit over here and not everyone Crochets Afghans .l would love to purchase this pattern but when you go to the web site it is in English pounds.Can anyone tell me how to order this item in Dollars.
BY THE WAY IT IS A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE JACKET,LOVELY WORK.Sorry for ranting but had to get that off my chest.


----------



## clickettyclack

jweston said:


> l'm a former Brit living in and loving the U.S.A.l get so frustrated when l see all these beautiful British Patterns.Do the manufactures not know that we knit over here and not everyone Crochets Afghans .l would love to purchase this pattern but when you go to the web site it is in English pounds.Can anyone tell me how to order this item in Dollars.
> BY THE WAY IT IS A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE JACKET,LOVELY WORK.Sorry for ranting but had to get that off my chest.


Shouldn't be a problem to pay in dollars via www.clickettyclack.co.uk even though the price is quoted in sterling. Once you get to checkout, click on 'Pay with Paypal' and this will take you through to the Paypal payment system. You don't have to have a Paypal account as you can use almost any Credit or Debit card by selecting the option that you don't wish to pay using Paypal. The system will ask which country you are paying from and you select from a drop down list and away you go. Hope that is of some help but we always welcome comments to try and make things easier.


----------



## Miri

Lovely outfit!


----------



## jweston

Thank you l will try that.Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## lyndluo

what lovely work well done. what is the pattern number so i can go and get it please.


----------



## i knit

i dont care how simple it is i love it so adorable & a great job you did!


----------



## toots45

I would love to have this pattern also.


----------



## Dollychris

Hello,
Just love your work - so fresh and simple but beautiful.
My sister has just had her first grandson born this weekend (Daniel who weighed in at 7lbs 7 oz). I would love to knit the jacket for the baby but cannot find the King cole pattern on their site. Do you have the pattern number please?
Many Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Dollychris

Hello,
Could you let me have details of the pattern number please as my sister had her lst baby grandson (Daniel - 7lbs 7 oz) born a the weekend and would love to make this for baby.
Thank you!
Chris


----------



## kacey64

Beautiful set, beautifully knitted!


----------



## Dollychris

I have managed to find the pattern and order it on Ebay.
It is...........
King Cole Baby Chunky Jacket cardigan & Sweater Knitting Pattern 3044
Hope this helps everyone else who wants to knit this gorgeous baby jacket. Can't wait for the pattern to arrive!!
Happy knitting all.........
Chris
x


----------



## malupoucel

Hermoso y caliente


----------



## shantel

Hi we’re will I find the pattern for the bans white cardigan and hat. 
Kind Regards 
Shantel x


----------



## Nanamel14

Looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## Nanamel14

Looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## cristiana

i would like to know if it's possible to get de recife for the white jacket


----------



## Deegle

It is lovely. It looks so cuddly.


----------



## blueeyes314

Just ordered the pattern from Anniescatalog.com


----------



## marierooney19

Wwere do i get this pattern


----------



## SandyMSW

Hi - Where can I get the patterns for this baby jacket and hat?


----------



## anne1950

How can I get this pattern ???


----------



## LydiaD35




----------

